# Campwood piles now with pictures (Thanks Craig)



## snowfreak (Nov 20, 2005)

I made an earlier post with pictures attached but they would not show.  It appears the new upgrades have worked.  When I am out in the woods and come across the occasional punky piece or white pine, hemlock , or cedar I buck them up to 16 inches and make them campfire wood.  I sell some on the side and after a year of seasoning the wood gives off some rather large flames.  I especially like the cedar and hemlock for the spark show at night.  These are my piles of campwood for next year (so far).


----------

